# Porkchop bones.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Bella's grandpa spoils her and he gave her a porkchop bone. Should I take it away? Are they safe? Him being a guy said its totally fine. But us women know how men are. LOL


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

When I was little I thought we could NOT give the dog pork chop bones. I'm not sure why. Maybe they are not as hard as beef, or they splinter or something. I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok well when it got small we threw it away. I hope she does get (excuse me) constipated. But it would be great to hear more answers for future reference.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think any bones are good to give. ( well, possibly the bigger knuckle bones for awile under supervision.)
Pork Chop bones do splinter and they can cause problems in the intestional tract.
Naddie recently managed to get some rib bones out of the garbage. I didn't know it until she scratched at my office door to come in and there she PROUDLY carried one in her mouth.
I went to put it back in the garbage with the others but there were no others!!!!!
I called ER vet to see if there was somthing I should do. I was told to watch to be sure she pooped.. to be sure there was no blood in the stools, and for any vomiting. I was told that though it could cause potential harm it doesn't mean it would. That many times they pass thru with no ill affect. However if I saw any of the above mentioned symptoms to get her in immediately.
Well Naddie had some pretty "interesting" stools for a few days. Many extremely mucousy! and some very runny. She didn't have much of an appetite for a few days, but luckily we didn't experience any traumatic events!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Bella's grandpa spoils her and he gave her a porkchop bone. Should I take it away? Are they safe? Him being a guy said its totally fine. But us women know how men are. LOL[/B]


I was always told never to feed pork or any "pig" product to a dog. Then I read *this*. There are several other people who say the same thing. Seems like pork is no more "dangerous" to dogs or humans that chicken, beef and lamb as long as it is properly cooked. 
However, cooked bones of any description become brittle and splinter when chewed. My best friend lost a Champion Weimaraner when he stole what was left of Sunday Lunch - pork bones. I won't describe what happened to his gut.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tell grandpa no more bones. I really don't think any kind of bones are safe, but I would let mine have maybe a big prime rib bone, but I don't want their feet and face to get all yucky, so I don't give them to them. Pork and chicken are the worst.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was always told never to feed pork or any "pig" product to a dog. Then I read *this*. There are several other people who say the same thing. Seems like pork is no more "dangerous" to dogs or humans that chicken, beef and lamb as long as it is properly cooked. 
However, cooked bones of any description become brittle and splinter when chewed. 

I do think the "cut" would make a big difference. The article seemed to address the 'safety" of being cooked due to parasite issue... but didn't seem to address fat content. I know many a pooch who has gotten pancreatitis from chicken if any skin or near the skin ( where there is more fat) is given also certain cuts of beef have more fat than others. Ham tends to be from the shank/butt portion of the pig and tends to have more fat veins running thru and this is one thing I have seen many a pooch get a bout pancreatitis from Ham.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex gets any kind of meat : beef, veal, pork, chicken, rabbit, duck, fish, shrimps, lobster, eggs...Since I trim the fat away for us, it's trimmed for him too. And he gets to eat the same quality meat then we are eating. When I buy pork chops, I buy an extra one for Alex (don't tell the butcher). Besides all that, he gets krakauer sausage, salami, Madrange ham, smoked salmon, prosciutto, foie gras... and my husband's favored rabbit liver. Of course, most of the time there is rice or pasta and vegetables with the meat. He prefers only meat but I tell him vegetables are good for you too. 

As far as I know, bones are ok if NOT cooked. When they are cooked they splinter. I don't think a fresh bone would have a problem with bacteria. You would not give a stinky one, would you ? Tho they might prefer the stinky one.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I also have heard that pork is bad for dogs but to be honest we give Scooby a little when we have American Cut Pork chops which are very lean and any visible fat is removed by me prior to cooking.
As with the bones from chops etc. Scooby doesn't know what a real meat bone is because I never have introduced them, purely for his safety. Cooked bones can be harmful due to the splintering when chewed so I would avoid any cooked bones. Raw beef shin is ok for a nice chew under supervision but be warned they would make a mess of our little white fluffs' faces, they would need a good wash afterwards I would think


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok maybe we will just make sure he doesn't gave her that anymore. But last night when she ate all the meat off of it and it got smaller we took it from her. Her grandpa is also the one who shares his honeycombs with her. Yeah so I'm going to have a 50 pound maltese/chinese crested mix pretty soon! Ahh I tell you the things my b/fs dad thinks he can give Bella. Will it ever end...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Susan--
Perri has never been allowed people food of any kind--just a choice I made. I keep him on a premium dog food and along with the occasional small doggie biscuit from the doggie bakery, that's all he gets. Anyway, I understand your frustration. When I first got him, I had to be really firm about my choice with my mom and stepfather whenever he was at their house. Same when I was visiting an aunt and the uncle kept asking me a million times a day, "Well, what about this, he can have this right??" So, I feel your frustration. You really need to be firm with him and let him know that Bella is YOUR dog, and that he needs to respect your wishes in regards to what she eats. If she does eat certain types of human food, type out a list and put it on the fridge, and tell him he must stick to that list. If he gets huffy, print out some research for him to read about some of the dangers of some types of people food. Make sure he stops the honeycombs--sugar isn't good for them. Sorry for the long post, can you tell how I feel about this? LOL! I just don't understand why people are so compelled to feed dogs human stuff all the time. I was in an ice cream shop with Perri the other day and they asked if he wanted a little dish of ice cream!!







Haha anyway, just be firm and good luck!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Alex gets any kind of meat : beef, veal, pork, chicken, rabbit, duck, fish, shrimps, lobster, eggs...Since I trim the fat away for us, it's trimmed for him too. And he gets to eat the same quality meat then we are eating. When I buy pork chops, I buy an extra one for Alex (don't tell the butcher). Besides all that, he gets krakauer sausage, salami, Madrange ham, smoked salmon, prosciutto, foie gras... and my husband's favored rabbit liver. Of course, most of the time there is rice or pasta and vegetables with the meat. He prefers only meat but I tell him vegetables are good for you too.
> 
> As far as I know, bones are ok if NOT cooked. When they are cooked they splinter. I don't think a fresh bone would have a problem with bacteria. You would not give a stinky one, would you ? Tho they might prefer the stinky one.[/B]




You're right about the raw bones. There's a Natural Pet Store here and they sell raw lamb bones for dogs. I don't know what other kind they have, but the lamb bones are huge. My boss used to buy them for his shepherd and what a mess she made eating those, blood everywhere...yuck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a couple of links to articles about the dangers of certain human foods to dogs. Pork products are one of the main triggers of pancreatitis, which can be fatal. I'd download both and show them to your father.

http://www.petalia.com.au/templates/storyt...fm?story_no=257
http://www.dog.com/vet/holidays/04.asp
http://www.humanesocietyhbg.org/Pet%20Care%20Tips.htm

Another thing to worry about is that by feeding her table scraps, she may get fat. Just like with people, obesity (and genetics) is one of the main causes of diabetes in dogs. My Lady is diabetic because her weight ballooned when I adopted her (too many dog treats) and she was 2 pounds overweight. While that may not sound like a lot, it's a huge amount on a 9 pound dog. Trust me, you don't want to have to give her insulin shots twice a day for the rest of her life!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Here are a couple of links to articles about the dangers of certain human foods to dogs. Pork products are one of the main triggers of pancreatitis, which can be fatal. I'd download both and show them to your father.
> 
> http://www.petalia.com.au/templates/storyt...fm?story_no=257
> http://www.dog.com/vet/holidays/04.asp
> ...


Don't worry Bella never gets table scraps. Her grandpa just gave her a bone to munch on. And it won't happen anymore. I know I don't want to Bella to be a diabetic. One diabetic & going blind dog is enough for me.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I always heard that pork was a No-no because of the salt and fat content. Who knows if its safe or not- we don't eat a lot of pork, so its not been an issue for us.

We will give Wilson the cartilage from a chicken bone ( the soft white stuff), which he loves. We will give him salmon bones- which are soft and totally edible (lots of people eat them), and if we have a steak with a bone we will let him chew the meat off, but once he starts chewing the bone we take it away. It's not all the time, but just like steak is a special treat for us, its a special treat for him. If we do this he doesn't get his biscuit at night.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we give our dogs any type of meat. even turkey. we just make sure there's no skin. 

i took a micro bio class...about the worms in pork..its true. just make sure you cook your meat well and you wont have problems. 

get the bones at petsmart or petco...the dogs love the meat..they've never eaten the actual bone (they think they're not dogs) but other dogs i know have and love it.


----------



## AmyLuv (Jul 4, 2006)

Small, RAW bones are best (chicken wings, backs, necks). The absolute best food to feed your dog is RAW. Get your hands on a copy of Dr. Billinghurst's *"The BARF Diet"* and you will never look back. You can order it from DogWise.com. My baby's breath smells sweet, her teeth and gums glisten, her stools are small & few. She's healthy & happy. I was very skeptical about giving my dog "raw bones" at first, but after much research, trial & error, I truly believe the raw diet is what is biologically the best food you can give your baby.


----------

